# AAU and USATKD



## Laurentkd (Mar 6, 2007)

Which one do you participate in more, if at all?

When I was a kid I did AAU at the national level (a different school than I am with now). 

At my current school we have done USA-TKD (USTU) for several years, but there doesn't seem to be much going on in the mid-west, and what was going on was pretty shady (biased judging, you know the sort). There are also a lot of karate tournaments, but it seems a lot of times TKD poomse doesn't do well at those events, and since we don't train for their sparring rules it was hard for our competitors to compete.  This type of thing is fine for those super competitive tough skinned students, but not what we are looking for for our average student.  So now this year we are going to go with AAU to see what we think.  I have heard from other local schools that AAU tournaments tend to be more fair, and just more friendly.  We want to give our kids a chance to compete, but we are definitely not a "tournament school." We just want to find a venue that will give some friendly competition, while giving students a chance to participate in the sport side of Taekwondo.

What do you do, and what have your experiences been?


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Lauren:

I haven't participated in AAU or USAT tourneys in a while. I'll let others speak to them. 

I will agree that TKD poomsae seem to get less respect than others at Open tourneys. (Perhaps because there aren't as many TKD folks in open tourneys doing tradition poomsae. I think many TKD folks go into "creative forms" in open tourneys.) I've found that many folks in open tourneys either know of or have actually done a lot of the forms seen in tourneys. Therefore, they know what they are supposed to look like. This is not the case with our TKD poomsae or tul.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 6, 2007)

Our comp team does both.  Mostly we do USAT tourneys as we usually go to the USAT junior olympics every year.  This year we debated going with AAU nationals but ultimately decided not to do so.  However, we're pretty tight with the regional AAU president and we go to his school for tourney's a few times a year.  This month we're going down for the AAU regional qualifiers.  As a result, we're affilitaed with AAu and USAT.

Personally, I don't find a lot of differences in judging and the like at the different orgs at the local level.  It mostly has to do with who is hosting a given tournament as to how smoothly things run.  The biggest thing for our kids is that at the AAU tournament there is bnoth Olympic style (full-contact continuous) and point (light contact, non-continuous) sparring.  Our fighters sometimes have a hard time adjsuting to the point-sparring ruleset.  I personally think it's a good thing to do occassionally to work on other essentuial fighting skills (speed, timing, etc) so when they complain to me I plotiely tell them to "suck it up."   

Peace,
Erik


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well we have always done both nut here lately more so with AAU they are just more on the up and up with members and not trying to hide every shady deal they are making to line there own pockets.


----------



## fireman00 (Mar 7, 2007)

USAT  follows the WTF style and is the national governing body for TKD - you have to go through thier tournaments if you or your students have aspirations of making the Olympic TKD team. 

AAU follows the ITF style and is the fastest growing national org for TKD.  

Our dojang does USAT (we have two folks that could make the Olympics) and AAU ( about 30 of us go to AAU tournaments; state, regional and national).


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 7, 2007)

fireman00 said:


> USAT follows the WTF style and is the national governing body for TKD - you have to go through thier tournaments if you or your students have aspirations of making the Olympic TKD team.
> 
> AAU follows the ITF style and is the fastest growing national org for TKD.
> 
> Our dojang does USAT (we have two folks that could make the Olympics) and AAU ( about 30 of us go to AAU tournaments; state, regional and national).


 

Hey fireman, good point on using USAT if you want to do the Olympics.

However, AAU allows WTF, ITF and MDK patterns and allows both point and "olympic" sparring.  That's one thing I like about it. I think both types of sparring will allow all types of students to compete- those who are new to the game and a little bashful with their strikes, and those who really want to tear it up.  

I did not know the AAU is the fastest growing national TKD org... huh!interesting!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes Fireman is right the AAU is the fastest going org. right now for TKD because of all the trouble the USAT or USTU have had over the years, I do the USAT because my oldest and a few student have it they may make it to the Olympics one day and to even have a chance you must be a part of them. This is why we do both USAT and AAU. Fireman yourOlympic hopefuls are they for this next Olympics or the one's after that My son is shooting for 2012 or 2016 and so is one of my females. Wish them luck for me.


----------



## wade (Mar 7, 2007)

Terry and Fireman, I wish your students all the best in their endeavor to get to the Olympics. So, how did they do at the USAT US Open in Orlando? Maybe I ran into them, what are their names? If nothing else I will be at the Portland Qualifier and am also going to be at the Team Trials in Kansas City. Look me up and we can finally meet.


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 7, 2007)

wade said:


> If nothing else I will be at the Portland Qualifier and am also going to be at the Team Trials in Kansas City. Look me up and we can finally meet.


 

When and where are the Team Trials in Kansas City sir? I'd love to check it out!!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 7, 2007)

wade said:


> Terry and Fireman, I wish your students all the best in their endeavor to get to the Olympics. So, how did they do at the USAT US Open in Orlando? Maybe I ran into them, what are their names? If nothing else I will be at the Portland Qualifier and am also going to be at the Team Trials in Kansas City. Look me up and we can finally meet.


 

You will not be in Dallas for the qualifier, my son name is Zachary Stoker he did not do the US Open this year do to the test the state required for 7 grade student but the year before we was in Dallas for the US open, right now he is 12, soon to 13 on March 26 and he believes he is 30 already like I said he has admiration of being there in 5 more years we shall see. Wade I know you be at National in San Jose so I'm sure we will meet then.


----------



## wade (Mar 7, 2007)

Lauren, (if) the team trails are helh in KC it will be on Friday, April 27. It is still not official so I will let you know when I know.

Terry, I wish Zachary the best, let me know how he does, ok? No, I won't be in Dallas, it's just the way my schedule worked out.

And yes, I will be in San Jose.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2007)

wade said:


> Lauren, (if) the team trails are helh in KC it will be on Friday, April 27. It is still not official so I will let you know when I know.
> 
> Terry, I wish Zachary the best, let me know how he does, ok? No, I won't be in Dallas, it's just the way my schedule worked out.
> 
> And yes, I will be in San Jose.


 
When is the San Jose event?


----------



## wade (Mar 7, 2007)

The USAT Jr. and Senior National Champioships will be combined this year for the first time. The are being held 10-15 July in San Jose. I'm not sure exactly where yet. Go to usa-taekwondo.us for more information.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2007)

wade said:


> The USAT Jr. and Senior National Champioships will be combined this year for the first time. The are being held 10-15 July in San Jose. I'm not sure exactly where yet. Go to usa-taekwondo.us for more information.


 
Thank you, sir.:asian:


----------



## mango.man (Mar 7, 2007)

Wade,  If you are talking USAT Sr Team Trials they are being held in Dallas next weekend.  USAT Jr Team Trails will be in August in Colorado Springs.


----------



## wade (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes, I know that. Thanks


----------



## mango.man (Mar 7, 2007)

So I am curious what team trials are taking place in KC in direct competition with the USAT Qualifyer in April?


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 7, 2007)

wade said:


> Lauren, (if) the team trails are helh in KC it will be on Friday, April 27. It is still not official so I will let you know when I know.
> 
> Terry, I wish Zachary the best, let me know how he does, ok? No, I won't be in Dallas, it's just the way my schedule worked out.
> 
> And yes, I will be in San Jose.



That would be great sir! Thanks in advance.

Good luck to young Zachary as well!! I think the drive and determination that he obviously has will be a huge contribution to future successes.  Keep us posted on his accomplishments please!


----------



## wade (Mar 7, 2007)

Mango, refer to post #11. Even I'm not sure what is going on here. I'm kind of like a mushroom. I'm kept in the dark and fed, uh, very little till they tell me what I need to know. To be honest, I probably misunderstood what I heard and nothing will be happening there except the qualifier. Sorry about that.


----------



## mango.man (Mar 8, 2007)

wade said:


> Mango, refer to post #11. Even I'm not sure what is going on here. I'm kind of like a mushroom. *I'm kept in the dark and fed, uh, very little till they tell me what I need to know*. To be honest, I probably misunderstood what I heard and nothing will be happening there except the qualifier. Sorry about that.


 
Hmmm well now I am curious who *they* are?  Not trying to stir things up, just trying to figure out what the heck you are talking about.


----------



## wade (Mar 8, 2007)

Dude, "they" is a generic term to mean everyone that is not me, and it includes you. I don't hear very well and many times there have misunderstandings on my part because of this. There is no conspiracy. It was just bar talk while sucking down some cold ones on a hot night. At this point I'm not even sure what I was talking about.


----------



## mango.man (Mar 8, 2007)

Bud, got it.  Thanks.  I figure you can't be missed in a crowd, so I will make an effort to find you in Portland in a few weeks and say hi.  Perhaps we can suck back a few cold ones.


----------



## wade (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds good to me. You can usually recognize me by the cup of coffee I am holding while standing around with a blank look on my face. When are you coming in?


----------



## mango.man (Mar 8, 2007)

We will just be there for the weekend.  Arrive sometime Friday for Weigh-in and leave Sunday after Sr Quals.


----------



## wade (Mar 8, 2007)

Mango, go to the USAT site and read the time flow for the SWUG team trials. That is being held in KC on 27 April.


----------



## mango.man (Mar 8, 2007)

Ahhhhh there we are!


----------

